# Yakima roof racks?



## wholesalestunna (Mar 24, 2009)

I have an Acura RSX and the only rack options I have is a hitch rack or roof rack. Because my car is lowered, that eliminates the hitch option so I'm pretty much stuck with the roof rack. How do these racks attach to the car? Do they damage the paint or finish? Where's the best place to purchase one? Taking off the front tire and trying to wedge my bike in the back is getting old quick :madman:. Thanks


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

If you go to http://www.yakima.com/ you can build the basic rack based on your Car. Just go to the choice along the top called fit my car and walk through the instructions. The RSX has no native mounting point for a rack so you will need the q clips that hook into the door frame. I can't really speak to how much they will damage the paint but I assume with any contact like that you will get some rubbing and paint scuffing. There is lots of places online to buy them. I have used agees before and been very happy with the service and price.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input... Thats what I was afraid of as I really don't want to damage the paint on the car. The rack is also like 700 bucks with everything . Looks like I might just keep throwing the bike in the hatch.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

If not installed just right they can definitely scuff the paint up some. Especially the clips that go under the doors. To me it was always worth the risk for the convenience.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Mar 24, 2009)

lucifer said:


> If not installed just right they can definitely scuff the paint up some. Especially the clips that go under the doors. To me it was always worth the risk for the convenience.


Yeah the convenience would definitely be worth it but at around $800 for the rack I'm not so sure its worth it.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

wholesalestunna said:


> Yeah the convenience would definitely be worth it but at around $800 for the rack I'm not so sure its worth it.


I would do the thing on yakima's site and get the parts needed and then go to a seller liek agees and price them out. The price on the website is MRSP so you will probably find it much cheaper elsewhere.

http://www.ageebike.com/YAKIMA/yakima.htm

Also look online for a used one. try and RSX forum too. This is what I did with my element and found an entire used rack for 150 bucks.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Mar 24, 2009)

kaikara said:


> I would do the thing on yakima's site and get the parts needed and then go to a seller liek agees and price them out. The price on the website is MRSP so you will probably find it much cheaper elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.ageebike.com/YAKIMA/yakima.htm
> 
> Also look online for a used one. try and RSX forum too. This is what I did with my element and found an entire used rack for 150 bucks.


I'm on clubrsx looking... But no luck so far 

I might try pricing it online too.

Is this the agees you are referring to? Is it a good store?

http://agees.com/Opening.htm


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

wholesalestunna said:


> I'm on clubrsx looking... But no luck so far
> 
> I might try pricing it online too.
> 
> ...


I bought my Thule T2 hitch rack there. Great price and service. Took it on the recommendation on other people that had used them.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Mar 24, 2009)

kaikara said:


> I bought my Thule T2 hitch rack there. Great price and service. Took it on the recommendation on other people that had used them.


Okay... I just priced the roof rack on there with the King Cobra accessory and it came out to like $415 . This might happen once I get paid :thumbsup:


----------



## sluflyer06 (Jun 30, 2009)

I use the Yakima Q towers and High roller racks on my MS3. No paint damage, but yes they are expensive. I got mine with a 20% off special at REI and it was still ~$640 for the towers +2 racks after tax. I think its worth every penny, because like you I was also taking my front wheel off and shoving it in the hatch of my car, I'm extremely anal about my cars and the chance of scuffing or getting mud inside my car is not a option..neither is scratching the paint.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Mar 24, 2009)

sluflyer06 said:


> I use the Yakima Q towers and High roller racks on my MS3. No paint damage, but yes they are expensive. I got mine with a 20% off special at REI and it was still ~$640 for the towers +2 racks after tax. I think its worth every penny, because like you I was also taking my front wheel off and shoving it in the hatch of my car, I'm extremely anal about my cars and the chance of scuffing or getting mud inside my car is not a option..neither is scratching the paint.


I agree... Plus you can actually cary more than one bike and some luggage in the car if necessary.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

wholesalestunna said:


> I agree... Plus you can actually cary more than one bike and some luggage in the car if necessary.


I have a set of Q towers that I would be willing to sell. 
They went on my civic hatchback that I sold earlier this year. They are old and could use some TLC. You would definitely want/need new clips and new silicone pads for the bottom. I have crossbars too but they are probably prohibitively expensive to ship.

Where are you located wholesale?


----------



## nony (Oct 26, 2008)

I never liked door clip towers. Over time, they dent the door wells, leak water, and rust. 

Try having a rack dealer install roof rails. You sometimes see them pre-installed on wagons/SUV. The towers then blot right to the rails without having to touch the doors. 

I currently use the luggage rails on my wagon to attach the rack. I much prefer this system because it doesn't touch the paint at all, and makes removal of the rack for winter a snap.


----------



## essjss (Aug 16, 2008)

RSX does not have any provision for mounting a rack in the gutter area. The clip method is the only way to go. If a dealer or someone else tells you they can install roof rails run like the wind.

If the clips are installed correctly they will work fine. I've never seen the dent the side panels or cause body rust. If you are denting the sheet metal you are cranking too hard.

One idea for paint protection would be a "clear bra" material between the clip and the paint. It would be one more layer of protection.

Ebay is a good place to get Yakima parts as well. I put together racks for my Pilot and Saabaru that way.


----------



## nony (Oct 26, 2008)

Essjss, Huh? run like the wind? I assure you clips are NOT the only option.

FYI, aftermarket rails has been standard automotive accessories for years. Here are a few links, though you can google roof rails yourself. You will see dozens of web sites set up to offer such a product:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CCDKI0

https://www.prolineracks.com/permanent-car-roof-racks.html

https://www.perrycraft.com/roof_racks/DynaSport.htm

Then you would use Yakima's Control tower to attach to the rails:

https://www.yakima.com/racks/rack-systems/product/8000214/control-tower.aspx

The local current trend I see are more Prius owners choosing rails to attach their racks to the roof without clips.


----------



## nony (Oct 26, 2008)

Here is another link:

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product....ource=froogle&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=fr_3675


----------



## essjss (Aug 16, 2008)

nony said:


> Essjss, Huh? run like the wind? I assure you clips are NOT the only option.
> 
> FYI, aftermarket rails has been standard automotive accessories for years. Here are a few links, though you can google roof rails yourself. You will see dozens of web sites set up to offer such a product:


Yes,absolutely run like the wind. These rails are attached using self tapping sheet metal screws. The outer surface of the RSX roof is 0.6mm thick. That is SIX TENTHS of a MILLIMETER. If you want to trust your cargo to some tapping screws that may or may not have been over or under torqued be my guest. Not to mention that the load limit on one of those links is a whopping 75 pounds! Lets also remember that the OP had concerns over the finish of his vehicle, drilling and screwing through the exterior surface is not really helping the finish much. Drilling through a piece of steel that is e-coated at the factory exposes edges to corrosion, not a good scenario when you have a handful of screws that rely on the edges of that steel for their holding force.

Yes, I guess there are other options for roof racks. But to get one that is going to be durable, carry a full load, and not cause permanent scarring to the vehicle you need to get one with clips.


----------



## nony (Oct 26, 2008)

essjss said:


> Yes,absolutely run like the wind. These rails are attached using self tapping sheet metal screws. The outer surface of the RSX roof is 0.6mm thick. That is SIX TENTHS of a MILLIMETER. If you want to trust your cargo to some tapping screws that may or may not have been over or under torqued be my guest. Not to mention that the load limit on one of those links is a whopping 75 pounds! Lets also remember that the OP had concerns over the finish of his vehicle, drilling and screwing through the exterior surface is not really helping the finish much. Drilling through a piece of steel that is e-coated at the factory exposes edges to corrosion, not a good scenario when you have a handful of screws that rely on the edges of that steel for their holding force.
> 
> Yes, I guess there are other options for roof racks. But to get one that is going to be durable, carry a full load, and not cause permanent scarring to the vehicle you need to get one with clips.


My parents 92 Nissan Pathfinder has these rails installed by the dealer and there as been NO rust in the 17 years of ownership. It also has a 75lbs weight limit yet they NEVER had issues. In fact, the rails has been flawless and convinced me to go with rails on my Passat.

Can you provide 3 party proof of RSX/roof rails compatibility warnings? Or forum owners of this car with rail failure? I seem to see no warnings from the rail manufacture, including Yakima which tends to be very good at documenting warnings.

These Amazon owners seem to like rails:
http://www.amazon.com/Yakima-Tracks/dp/B002IAJD58/ref=pd_sbs_auto_4

I don't doubt your personal concern, but there doesn't seem to be any documentation about RSX/rail issues that I can find anywhere.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

My q clips have scratched up my car and the rubber footpads leave some sort of residue on the paint. I might be interested in roof rails but I think they would look weird. I have decided that my next car will be something that is designed with a rack, like a Subaru Outback or a truck so I can put my bikes in the bed. Or I might put a hitch on my car and go back to the Thule T2.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

i was in the same predicament ,96 accord coupe lowered i had q clips lost a rack with 2 snowboards 
i did the tracks, best decision ever. the rack is mounted so solid no worries.


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

I just installed a hitch-mount Yakima Bighorn on my lowered Prelude with no problem. It looks pretty fugly but there's no ground clearance problems.


----------



## BATMANs (Feb 19, 2007)

Was this:

































Until I bought this:


----------



## thechew (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a yakima roof rack on my RSX. Didnt need to buy the extensions. The Q towers and load bars work fine. You just need to make sure the bars are spread as far as they can go.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

try buying used
I just scored 4 raptors, two 66" bars, and a set of towers with lock-cores for $200


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

That rx7 is jaw dropping

But docrigid, mind explaining a bit more? Which rails did you use?


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

nony said:


> Essjss, Huh? run like the wind? I assure you clips are NOT the only option.
> 
> FYI, aftermarket rails has been standard automotive accessories for years. Here are a few links, though you can google roof rails yourself. You will see dozens of web sites set up to offer such a product:
> 
> ...


Yakima has these rails that get bolted to any car roof. it was a little unnerving drilling holes in to the roof but it's really easy took me and a friend about an hour to install everything. you silicone the holes, and the racks have like a rivet nut that compresses as you tighten it, holding the rack onto the car. Yakima has videos on their website for the how to.


----------

